# Echo life HG520s Wireless connection problem



## geekygirl1971 (Mar 6, 2008)

I have my main computer connected to my router by red ethernet cable.This works perfectly. My laptop is fitted with a netgear adapter. Once taking the laptop through all set up procedure(which it also does very successfully) I get the message to tell me I am connected, have excellent signal strength but when I try to access internet it tells me there is a problem loading the page and cannot connect to the internet.
It is sending transmission packets but not receiving anything even though it advises I am connected.
When I go into the help section it gives me a support code 0540-5000-0040-14 but I am a bit loathed to ring the TalkTalk geeksquad as they charge a fortune.
It is not a firewall problem and I am hoping this is just a setting in the router that is causing this problem, so please if anyone can help me I would be very grateful.

Many thanks


----------



## Singhash (Feb 20, 2008)

The modem for the rear

1:- is the ADSL port 2:- USB port 3:-Ethernet (LAN)
4:- Reset 5:- Power button  6:- power adaptor

1:-The ADSL port is used to connect the modem to the filter via the CREAMY colour RJ11 cable.

2*:-The USB port is used to connect the modem to the PC/LAPTOP this should not be used for the Mac as all Macs have a built in Ethernet port and this is the preferred method of use. The USB is there mainly for those who have not got Ethernet or have a faulty Ethernet port. This cable has a transparent cover through which you can see a braided silver wire.

3*:-The Ethernet is used to connect the modem to the PC/LAPTOP/Mac and is the preferred method of use as mentioned above. The cable is grey in colour.

*only one method should be used to connect to the computer at a particular point in time to prevent any complications so you may use 2 and 3 on the same computer but must remove 2 if using 3 and vice versa.

4:-Reset button this will return the modem to the factory settings as if the modem has just been removed from the packaging, press this button with pen tip for about 5 second whilst the power is ON.

5:- Power switch is pretty obvious, it's easier to turn power rather then unplug from mains etc.

6:- this is where the power cable is attached.

The Lights:-
Power: - should be green,

Link: - Green when in synch (solid DSL on old modems) flashing green when trying to synch, off when no DSL signal (error680), orange when connected to broadband.

ACT: - flashes when data is being transferred between modem and internet.

LAN: - steady green indicates connected at 10Mbps via ETHERNET.
Steady Orange indicates connected at 100Mbps via ETHERNET.
Blinking in either color indicates data is being transferred between pc and modem.

USB: steady green indicates normal USB connection, Blinks when data is being transferred between pc and modem

Setup after installation

1:- Go to Internet Explorer and if a dialup connection screen appears choose Work Offline.

2:- Go to Tools->Internet Options then go to the Connections Tab.

3:- Ensure the radio button is in Never dial a connection.

4:- Go to LAN Settings and ensure none of the check boxes are ticked.

5:- Click OK to close LAN settings, and then OK to close Internet Properties.

6:- Go to File and click on Work Offline to remove tick.

7:- In the Address bar type in 192.168.1.1 and press GO. 
* if using the USB port then also try 192.168.1.2 or 192.168.1.4

8:- The login screen should appear type in the username: admin password: admin.

9:- Place a tick in Remember my password check box and click OK.

10:- On the left side menu click on Basic then on WAN Settings.

11:- Click on the Pencil icon in the far right hand side of the window below Actions.

12:-Enter the TalkTalk username and password in the relevant boxes no need to change anything else.

13:- Click on Submit at the bottom . (* if you cannot see this then click on Basic on the right hand side to reduce the menu in size)

14:- .

15:- in the Address bar type in www.bbc.co.uk and press GO.

16:- If all goes well then you should get the BBC website with today's date confirming the broadband is now working.

or it could be a browsing issue so follow these steps:

Browsing Issues

Many web browsing issues can be experienced. Most web browsing issues are PC based and not actually anything to do with the TalkTalk network. The following lists the most common and how to attempt repair:

NO WEB PAGES:

When a customer is unable to view any web pages i.e. page cannot be displayed error message, check the following:

Firstly MAKE SURE the customer is actually connected to TalkTalk. To do this you could check the logs in ISP Admin, which will show the connection. Also get the customer to try the TalkTalk Broadband icon on their desktop, which will show that they are connected.
Make sure the URL has been typed correctly into the address bar for the webpage the customer is attempting to access.
At the top of Internet Explorer click: Tools - Internet Options then click the Delete Files button and click OK. Once this has completed ensure that the homepage is typed correctly in the Homepage box. 
Click on the Connections tab and in the Dialup and Virtual Private Network settings box select the TalkTalk Broadband connection and click the Settings button to the right. If any of the first 3 boxes are ticked, untick them and click OK. Then click the LAN Settings button at the bottom. If any boxes are ticked in this screen, untick them and click OK.
Click on the Advanced tab and click the button at the bottom labelled Restore Defaults. Now click Apply and OK to close Internet Options. Close the Browser then open it again and retest another webpage.
If the customer is still unable to browse the web then perform ping tests to check the connection. To do so click on Start - Run and then type cmd (for Windows 2000/XP) or command (for Windows 98SE/ME) and click OK. This will open the command prompt (black screen)
Type into this screen ping www.bbc.co.uk and press the return key. Note that for ping commands there is a space after the word ping. If this ping request is successful then the Internet connection is working ok and the customer should be able to view WebPages. Ask the customer to check any security software such as firewalls are not set too high. Also suggest that they try disabling the firewall to test. However it should be advised that this is the customers responsibility as this could affect the security of their PC.
Next try another ping request: ping 212.58.224.86 If this fails - then the PC is failing to send or receive any data via the connection. Again firewalls should be checked to make sure they are not blocking the connection.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## geekygirl1971 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi there

Here are the results listed below. You may see something obvious but I am quite new to all of this


Windows IP Configuration

HOST NAME.........................CONNOR
PRIMARY DNS SUFFIX...........
NODE TYPE..........................UNKNOWN
IP ROUTING ENABLED...........NO
WINS PROXY ENABLED.........NO

Ethernet Adapter Local area Connection:
MEDIA STATE......................MEDIA DISCONNECTED
DESCRIPTION.......................SiS 900-based PCI FAST ETHERNET ADAPTER
PHYSICAL ADDRESS...............00-04-CA-C7-D7-DB

Ethernet Adapter Wireless Network Connection 2
CONNECTION SPECIFIED DNS SUFFIX.................
DESCRIPTION........................RANGEMAX(TM) NEXT WIRELESS NOTEBOOK ADAPTER WN511B
PHYSICAL ADDRESS...............00-18-4D-96-CA-74
DHCP ENABLED.......................NO
IP ADDRESS...........................169.254.81.127
SUBNET MASK........................255.255.0.0
DEFAULT GATEWAY..................

Many thanks again


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Two obvious things are that the ethernet is disconnected and the wireless has "DHCP ENABLED.......................NO"

If you are trying to connect wireless either select 'obtain IP auto' and 'obtain DNS auto' in the TCP/IP properties or else assign a valid manual configuration.

If you are trying to connect wired make sure you have a good cable and the LED's light on the router and PC.


----------

